# October 2015 Exam... study materials?



## Kevin Praytor (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello everyone! I look forward to perusing this board quite a lot before my exam in the next year and a half or so.

I will be sitting for the PE Power Electrical Exam in October 2015 (hopefully!).

From what I can read, I will be needing the 2014 NEC and the 2012 NESC, I believe the 2011 NEC will only be used through the October 2014 Exam. There's a question in there somewhere asking for confirmation on whether I should be using the 2014 NEC or not.

My next, and most important, question concerns study materials. I was looking at getting quite a few resources from NCEES, SU, CI, etc.

Should I wait to get study materials from these companies as the examinees will now be required to use the new 2014 NEC? I'm guessing they might update their practice exams/ study materials for the new code.

Thanks in advance for any and all responses!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 11, 2014)

I would wait until the latter part of this year to purchase anythng code related. revisions should be out by then. I don't know know about your experience but if you're looking at Oct 2015 you could start studying late spring/early summer 2015. Having said that, if you needed to do prep work prior to then there is plenty of material that is not code dependant that you could stock up on prior to spring 2015. I did about 5 months solid studying but was doing light prep work 3 months prior to that. GA Tech course was a great resource. Good luck.


----------



## iwire (Jul 12, 2014)

i think the most important thing for most engineering student..we learned by examples and sample questions. Start working on the test sample before you study..work thru a round or two see where you are lacking then study about it...


----------



## Kevin Praytor (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the responses so far! I do have a question though:

Is the NCEES, SU, CI, etc. sample tests all code related? I assume they are, so I'm thinking I should probably wait until later this year to get the sample tests.

OR

Could I begin purchasing sample exams and simply use the 2014 NEC as a reference and understand the solutions will be slightly different due to a different code.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Go ahead and buy the sample tests and get started. The NEC changes will be minimal.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 16, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Go ahead and buy the sample tests and get started. The NEC changes will be minimal.


Good point. Even though the answer may change, learning the process involved in fining the answer is invaluable. Once again I'll champion Complex Imaginary's NEC Code Drill book to become familiar with the code.


----------



## Kevin Praytor (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting... I've never heard of the CI NEC Code Drill Book. That looks pretty handy. I'm starting out way early on my purchases to spread out the cost and possibly minimize it at the same time. For example, see attached half price brand new Spin Up book!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 17, 2014)

Kevin Praytor said:


> Interesting... I've never heard of the CI NEC Code Drill Book. That looks pretty handy. I'm starting out way early on my purchases to spread out the cost and possibly minimize it at the same time. For example, see attached half price brand new Spin Up book!


Spin Up was a very good source. The introduction laid out a very useful test taking strategy. The CI Drill Book has about 300 problems. I only had time to do about 100 but even that amount made me become familiar with the layout of the code book. Good luck.


----------



## skhedr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I'm gonna take the next PE Exam "Electrical Power", on Oct 2014, in Houston, Texas and I'm looking for study mate or group

If you know any body interested email me on this email: [email protected]

However, If any of you can share with me his notes or materials it will be highly appreciated

Wishing you all the best, Pray for me!!

Have a great weekend,

Samir


----------

